# WANTED. Siamese Cat



## penga (Dec 6, 2009)

Perhaps some of you lovely people out there will be able to help. We are in dire need of an older Siamese pref male (neutered) as a friend for our female Siamese. (Please note we do not expect to get a cat for nothing, and are willing to travel). Cat must be used to dogs.

Here's hoping.


Penga and Mila


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you tried Siamese Rescue UK?


----------



## penga (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes. Siamese rescue, plus every other cat rescue in 100k radius. No Siamese cats who meet the criteria, or no Siamese cats. Also have tried Preloved etc and all I keep getting is people offering me kittens. 

Thanks anyway

Penga


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you approached any Siamese breeders to ask if they are on the point of retiring their stud or one of their breeding queens?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with Chillminx - try asking around among breeders. I rehomed a retired girl to someone who rang to ask


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

you could try posting here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/546671018714407/?ref=br_tf

There is a Siamese boy available on that page currently in Newport wales
_Lovely, friendly chocolate point Siamese neutered boy is looking for a forever home. 
He is being bullied at the moment. He just needs to be loved in a home where there is just one other cat, a Siamese younger female would be ideal. 
Max is 4 years old and longs for a human lap to sit on and call it his own but says he would share the lap with a little girl friend.
Please message me if you could offer him that home or you know of someone else who could._


----------



## penga (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for replies.

Have managed to find a cat, (Mila slept for 4 hours straight last night)will post again when I am not in such a mood about foul owners?! 


Thanks again


----------

